# Clima subtropical



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 12:20)

Gostaria de saber se é possivel classificar o clima da regiao costeira a sul de Lisboa como subtropical, isto porque a Tmed anual é superior a 16 graus, a precipitaçao, no geral, ronda os 500mm, há pelo menos 4 meses com Tmed maior ou igual a 20 graus , mais de 6 meses com Tmed maior ou igual a 15 graus, e nos meses frios (dezembro janeiro e fevereiro), ha pouquissima geada e a Tmed é superior a 11graus. 
Para alem de plantas como a bananeira, a manga, o abacate,o maracujá, etc se darem bastante bem e ate frutificarem!


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008*



stormy disse:


> sei q isto e 1 pouco off topic mas  gostaria de saber se é possivel classificar o clima da regiao costeira a sul de lisboa como subtropical , isto pq , a tmed anual é superior a 16 graus, a precipitaçao, no geral, ronda os 500mm, tem pelo menos 4 meses com tmed maior ou igual a 20 graus , mais de 6 meses com tmed maior ou igual a 15 graus, e nos meses frios (dezembro janeiro e fevereiro), ha pouquissima geada e a tmed é superior a 11graus, para alem de plantas como a bananeira, a manga, o abacate,o maracujá, etc se darem tao bem e ate frutificarem.



Não sei que dizer Stormy.. 

Mas penso que para subtropical, faltam-lhe umas boas horas de Sol anuais!

Talvez seja esse o pormenor, para que não se classifique como tal..

Por exemplo, tenho uns tios no Brasil em Mato Grosso do Sul que pega com Paraguai, julgo.. Eles contaram-me que tb lá caiu geada este ano, e aí eu perguntei, então talvez aí possam crescer macieiras e cerejeiras!! Ao que eles me responderam, "já experimentamos, mas nunca dá fruto, pois as árvores nunca param de crescer, como não têm periodo de descanso, nunca dão flor!"

Queria com isto dizer, que embora algumas árvores tropicais possam aguentar-se por cá, as nossas tb resistem lá, mas decerto que não se desenvolvem como seria de esperar! Algumas nem dão frutos, e tem a ver com a insolação! Não propriamente com a maior ou menor nebulosidade, mas com o nº de horas de Sol, devido à latitude.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008*



Paulo H disse:


> Não sei que dizer Stormy..
> 
> Mas penso que para subtropical, faltam-lhe umas boas horas de Sol anuais!
> 
> ...



Mas as plantas que observei desenvolvem-se bastante bem!


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 16:47)

Abri este novo tópico onde podemos continuar a discussão.


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 16:49)

stormy disse:


> sei q isto e 1 pouco off topic mas  gostaria de saber se é possivel classificar o clima da regiao costeira a sul de lisboa como subtropical , isto pq , a tmed anual é superior a 16 graus, a precipitaçao, no geral, ronda os 500mm, tem pelo menos 4 meses com tmed maior ou igual a 20 graus , mais de 6 meses com tmed maior ou igual a 15 graus, e nos meses frios (dezembro janeiro e fevereiro), ha pouquissima geada e a tmed é superior a 11graus, para alem de plantas como a bananeira, a manga, o abacate,o maracujá, etc se darem tao bem e ate frutificarem.



Em algumas classificações climáticas o clima Mediterrâneo aparece também com a designação de subtropical seco. Dessa forma, quase todo o país teria um clima subtropical.


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 16:57)

Dan disse:


> Em algumas classificações climáticas o clima Mediterrâneo aparece também com a designação de subtropical seco. Dessa forma, quase todo o país teria um clima subtropical.



O noroeste não o é.Ele é temperado oceanico para ser mais exato.
A nivel de fito-climatologia é atlantico


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 17:02)

O litoral a sul de lisboa tambem tem no geral uma fraca amplitude termica tanto anual como mensal ou diaria.
Nao se pode dizer que é mediterraneo tipico pois estariamos a comparar o clima algarvio com o do sul de França ou o de Roma. 
Penso que temos um clima mais parecido com a cidade do cabo ou Perth ou Los Angeles e essas localidades teem um clima bastante diferente de Marselha ou Roma.

Se tiverem atençao vao ver que nessa regiao de portugal o clima é bem suave (as vezes mto quente mas nunca mto frio) quase todas as plantas dao-se bem la é um clima literalmente mesotermico (subtropical)..
No algarve há arvores da borracha (originarias da indonesia) com um desenvolvimento "brutal"


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 17:07)

Dan disse:


> Em algumas classificações climáticas o clima Mediterrâneo aparece também com a designação de subtropical seco. Dessa forma, quase todo o país teria um clima subtropical.



Subtropical... o pais todo ?
Só se fosse a sul do Tejo... já viram a amplitude termica de Leiria ou Bragança ou Castelo Branco ou Braga....?!
Mesmo na terra dos meus avós (arruda dos vinhos) a 30 km de Lis  o clima é muito mais frio...a diferença talvez ronde os 2-3º em media para Lisboa.
Que eu saiba subtropical é um clima suave quase sem temperaturas negativas e periodos quentes longos..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2008 às 17:12)

Um Clima subtropical é caracterizado por uma media anual de 18Cº a 20ºC (não menos que isso) anuais.

Em termos de precipitação anual varia uma media de 1500mm a 2000m de forma distribuida por uma região distinta.

Pode ter temperaturas com alguma oscilação entre a max e a min, e raramente desce dos 7/9ºC.

Esse tipo de clima situa-se um pouco pelo nosso tropico a norte mas caso e resumidademente se não tiveres essas caracteristicas não é clima subtropical.


Resumidademente isto é um clima subtropical, e não maritimo temperado como tens na zona a sul de Lisboa.


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 17:13)

stormy disse:


> o litoral a sul de lisboa tb tem no geral uma fraca amplitude termica tanto anual como mensal ou diaria
> nao se pode dizer q é mediterraneo tipico pois estariamos a comparar o clima algarvio com o do sul de frança ou o de roma.
> penso que temos um clima mais parecido com a cape town ou perth e essas localidades teem um clima bastante diferente de marselha ou roma.
> eu ate tenho um coqueiro no jardim na lagoa de sto andre!
> ...






Não esquecer o que careteriza o clima mediterraneo é verões secos sem precipitação e os  invernos chuvosos.
As figueiras também não são originárias de Portugal e adaptaram-se muito bem,e cada planta adapta-se como pode. Estas plantas vêm de climas sub tropicais humidos que é a outra classificação de clima sub tropical que se rege por precipitações todo o ano mas com valores de temperatura que raramente vão a zero,e são só duas as classificações para clima subtropical .


Em resposta ao Paulo H as macieiras necessitam de em média de 700 horas de frio, o que no sul do Brasil não o têm, e se tiver 150 ou 200 horas é quanto muito.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2008 às 17:18)

]ToRnAdO[;84724 disse:
			
		

> Um Clima subtropical é caracterizado por uma media anual de 18Cº a 20ºC (não menos que isso) anuais.
> 
> Em termos de precipitação anual varia uma media de 1500mm a 2000m de forma distribuida por uma região distinta.
> 
> ...



E tens um bom exemplo de clima subtropical no nosso pais - Pesquisa Serra de Monchique no Algarve


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 17:21)

]ToRnAdO[;84724 disse:
			
		

> Um Clima subtropical é caracterizado por uma media anual de 18Cº a 20ºC (não menos que isso) anuais.
> 
> Em termos de precipitação anual varia uma media de 1500mm a 2000m de forma distribuida por uma região distinta.
> 
> ...






Desculpa lá mas o que escreveste é uma grande confusão total, a diferença tem haver com as precipitações.  A temperatura é para depois diferenciar dos temperados oceanicos que se dividem também em dois.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 17:24)

Lisboa , Sines e Sagres teem um clima temperado maritimo...???? prefeitamente semelhante ao de Dublin!!!!!!!


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 17:29)

Eu penso que temos um clima subtropical seco mas nao tipicamente mediterraneo pois esse tipo de clima tem uma amplitude termica mais consideravel, nos temos um clima bem mais suave .
Para mim mediterraneo é o clima de Beja, Evora ou Portalegre e esse clima nao é comparavel com o de Lisboa, Sines, Sagres ou Faro, é bem diferente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2008 às 17:35)

Desculpem se não me fiz entender  

Caracterização de um clima subtropical:

Media Anual : 18Cº/20Cº

Precipitação Anual : 1500mm a 2000mm

Raramente abaixa dos 7ºC/8ºC

A variação termica é entre 6ºC de media e pode alcançar mais...

Mas se ai não tens uma media anual de 18ºC/20Cº e uma precipitação de 1500mm/2000mm...

Mas tens aqui um mapa de distribuição Subtrupical do Globo:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagem:Klimagürtel-der-erde-subtropen.png

E vai ao wiki tens la uma explicação plausivel...


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 17:41)

stormy disse:


> eu penso q temos um clima subtropical seco mas nao tipicamente mediterraneo pois esse tipo de clima tem uma amplitude termica mais consideravel, nos temos um clima bem mais suave . para mim mediterraneo é o clima de beja, evora e portalegre e esse clima nao é comparavel com o de lisboa, sines, sagres ou faro, é bem diferente.



A principal característica do clima mediterrâneo é a existência de um Verão seco. Em Portugal continental, a estação seca varia entre 1 ou 2 meses no norte litoral até 4 ou 5 meses no sul do país. Só mesmo as terras altas do norte litoral não apresentam meses secos, podendo assim ser incluídos no clima temperado oceânico.


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 17:42)

stormy disse:


> lisboa , sines e sagres teem um clima temperado maritimo...???? prefeitamente semelhante ao de dublin!!!!!!!



Não te podes esquecer que Dublin chove todos os dias ou para ser mais exato todo o ano, e o seu clima é temperado oceanico, nós somos mediterraneo com várias divisões ao nivel fito climatico,  a zona ao  nivel  fito-climatico que dizes, e retirando Lisboa tem de nome SUBMEDITERRANEO e tirando o sul da serra da Arrabida que é mediterranea, porque em Lisboa é careterizado por MeDITERRANEO-ATLÂTICO.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 17:46)

]ToRnAdO[;84736 disse:
			
		

> Desculpem se não me fiz entender
> 
> Caracterização de um clima subtropical:
> 
> ...



Entao vrsa não tem clima subtropical nem Mediterraneo tipico assim nem o Porto tem um clima Atlantico tipico nem o interior nordeste tem um clima continental tipico  entao qual é o clima portugues é o clima q nem é peixe nem é carne ??
Em portugal (continental) só temos 2 locais com clima bem definido o geres (clima Atlantico) e o interior alentejano, que é Mediterraneo.
e o resto??


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 17:49)

]ToRnAdO[;84736 disse:
			
		

> Mas tens aqui um mapa de distribuição Subtrupical do Globo:
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagem:Klimagürtel-der-erde-subtropen.png



Esse mapa já dá para ter uma ideia da distribuição das regiões de clima subtropical. Faltam, no entanto, algumas das regiões de clima mediterrâneo.
De qualquer forma, algumas da regiões assinaladas no mapa (como o SE dos EUA ou o sul da China) apresenta um Inverno bem mais frio que a maior parte de Portugal continental.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2008 às 17:51)

psm disse:


> Não te podes esquecer que Dublin chove todos os dias ou para ser mais exato todo o ano, e o seu clima é temperado oceanico, nós somos mediterraneo com várias divisões ao nivel fito climatico,  a zona ao  nivel  fito-climatico que dizes, e retirando Lisboa tem de nome SUBMEDITERRANEO e tirando o sul da serra da Arrabida que é mediterranea, porque em Lisboa é careterizado por MeDITERRANEO-ATLÂTICO.



A não esquecer as intrusoes maritimas que altera o padrao climatico da zona...

Os ventos maritimos na zona altera por completo o padrao climatico e microclimatico em certas zonas do pais tal como nessa, o que não se pode definir totalmente a zona a que te referes como zona subtropical...

As zonas mais subtropicais que tens e que podes encontrar e no Barlavento Algarvio tal como a Serra de Monchique...


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2008 às 17:53)

Não se esqueçam também do aspecto vegetativo, das árvores e das plantas!

Só para realçar uma ou duas características importantes: 

- Insolação anual;
- Ângulo de incidência da radiação solar: Tem a ver com latitude e portanto, com o movimento de inclinação decorrente das estações. Irá refletir-se na fotossíntese, e por isso, como referi, algumas árvores de fruto em Portugal podem comportar-se de forma estranha em climas tropicais e sub-tropicais.

Por isso o referi no meu post acima, daquela história da macieira/cerejeira que em Mato Grosso do Sul (Brasil, fronteira de Paraguai), que nunca pára de crescer pois não tem periodo de descanso (Inverno), e por essa razão nunca dão flor e por isso não dão fruto naquela região!

Não acham isto importante? É apenas para citar uma diferença, dado que por vezes nos confundimos com as semelhanças.

Se aquela região e a nossa em Portugal tivessem as mesmas características (sub-tropicais) então as nossas árvores macieira/cerejeira dar-se-iam igualmente bem no Sul interior do brasil como se dão mais ou menos razoavelmente na costa alentejana e algarve! (Não é que seja propício para elas esta região, mas pelo menos de certeza que dão flor!)


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 17:56)

Dan disse:


> Esse mapa já dá para ter uma ideia da distribuição das regiões de clima subtropical. Faltam, no entanto, algumas das regiões de clima mediterrâneo.
> De qualquer forma, algumas da regiões assinaladas no mapa (como o SE dos EUA ou o sul da China) apresenta um Inverno bem mais frio que a maior parte de Portugal continental.





O mapa mistura uma variedade de climas e não está bem feito, tem imensos erros, mistura clima continental seco com sub tropicais não e mostra todos os climas mediterraneos ao nivel mundial


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 18:03)

(Não é que seja propício para elas esta região, mas pelo menos de certeza que dão flor!)[/QUOTE]

Tenta plantar castanha ou carvalho lá e vê o que acontece.... 

Entao voltamos a historia que o clima Português é indecifravel ?


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 18:04)

psm disse:


> O mapa mistura uma variedade de climas e não está bem feito, tem imensos erros, mistura clima continental seco com sub tropicais não e mostra todos os climas mediterraneos ao nivel mundial



Apoio plenamente


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 18:10)

Como explicam os abacateiros lindos com belos abacates , as mangueiras razoavelmente bem desenvolvidas com alguns frutos as bananeiras com caxos de bananas mais doces que as importadas da costa rica os maracujás as acacias os cactos as palmeiras ,etc


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 18:13)

Em termos globais, as regiões subtropicais fazem a transição entre as regiões temperadas e as regiões tropicais. Temos assim dois grandes tipos: o clima subtropical seco (também chamado clima mediterrâneo) e o clima subtropical húmido. 
O clima subtropical seco (nas fachadas ocidentais dos continentes) faz a transição entre o clima temperado oceânico e as regiões áridas. 
O clima subtropical húmido (nas fachadas orientais dos continentes) faz a transição entre as regiões de clima temperado continental e as regiões de clima tropical propriamente dito.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 18:20)

Dan disse:


> Em termos globais, as regiões subtropicais fazem a transição entre as regiões temperadas e as regiões tropicais. Temos assim dois grandes tipos: o clima subtropical seco (também chamado clima mediterrâneo) e o clima subtropical húmido.
> O clima subtropical seco (nas fachadas ocidentais dos continentes) faz a transição entre o clima temperado oceânico e as regiões áridas.
> O clima subtropical húmido (nas fachadas orientais dos continentes) faz a transição entre as regiões de clima temperado continental e as regiões de clima tropical propriamente dito.



Agora vens-me com esta!? 
O clima de Bragança é IGUAL ao de Sagres??

Ja nem sei o que dizer....


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 18:27)

stormy disse:


> como explicam os abacateiros lindos com belos abacates , as mangueiras razoavelmente bem desenvolvidas com alguns frutos as bananeiras com caxos de bananas mais doces que as importadas da costa rica os maracujás as acacias os cactos as palmeiras ,etc





As acacias vem da Australia com clima muito similar ao nosso(tasmania)e as Bananeiras têm que ser protegidas e regadas, as outras têm defesas(micorizas) que as podem defender e vem de clima sub tropical humido. um dos problemas nas exoticas está na polinização, alguns solos,etec...


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 18:33)

stormy disse:


> o clima de bragança é IGUAL ao de sagres!!!!????



São diferentes, mas ambas têm um Verão seco que é uma característica das regiões de clima mediterrâneo. Também têm um Verão seco as cidades de São Francisco, Los Angeles, Cidade do Cabo, Roma, Atenas, Argel e muitas mais. Todas estas cidades têm também um clima mediterrâneo.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 18:37)

psm disse:


> As acacias vem da Australia com clima muito similar ao nosso(tasmania)e as Bananeiras têm que ser protegidas e regadas, as outras têm defesas(micorizas) que as podem defender e vem de clima sub tropical humido. um dos problemas nas exoticas está na polinização, alguns solos,etec...



A minha bananeira nao esta numa estufa embora esteja resguardada do vento mesmo assim no algarve ja vi bananeiras sem qualquer resguardo bastante bem .
Mesmo as resguardadas se levassem com -5 graus em cima senesciam, instantaneamente. 
Quanto as outras tudo bem até tens razao.


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 18:40)

-





stormy disse:


> a minha bananeira nao esta numa estufa embora esteja resguardada do vento mesmo assim no algarve ja vi bananeiras sem qualquer resguardo bastante bem .
> mesmo as resguardadas se levassem com -5 graus em cima senesciam, instantaneamente.
> quanto as outras td bem até tens razao.





Dvem que  se rregadas?porque o Algarve tem  + - 6 meses secos e elas com folhas grandes evaporam bastante agua


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 18:42)

psm;84759

Dvem que  se rregadas?porque o Algarve tem  + - 6 meses secos e elas com folhas grandes evaporam bastante agua[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> Sim, são


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 18:47)

Dan disse:


> São diferentes, mas ambas têm um Verão seco que é uma característica das regiões de clima mediterrâneo. Também têm um Verão seco as cidades de São Francisco, Los Angeles, Cidade do Cabo, Roma, Atenas, Argel e muitas mais. Todas estas cidades têm também um clima mediterrâneo.
> 
> 
> Entao compara a precipitaçao anual de S. Francisco com a nossa...até mais...Natal no Brasil tem a época mais seca coincidente com a mais quente do ano..
> E S. Francisco tem um clima que é tudo a ver com Argel principalmente a nivel de temperatura


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 18:55)

Só queria que me esclarecessem acerca deste tema mas estou cada vez mais


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 19:12)

Olá a todos.

Este é um tema pertinente, mas eu sinceramente só vejo verdadeiros climas subtropicais nos Açores e Madeira, ou quanto muito, excepcionalmente, na Serra de Monchique.
Portugal continental tem um cariz muito forte mediterrânico, tocado um pouco por influência marítima a norte do conjunto Montejunto-Estrela e por influência continental no norte transmontano, sobretudo nas terras altas sendo mediterrâneo puro nos vales.
Como disse o Dan e muito bem, climas temperados marítimos só existem em zonas montanhosas localizadas no extremo noroeste e provavelmente ( acrescento eu) nas montanhas dos Açores.
O clima subtropical não respeita precipitações da ordem dos 1500 mm- 2000mm como já foi aí dito... Pode ocorrer em zonas em que chove menos.
Stormy: Tenho que sair, mas quando vier respondo-te... É que eu estou bem dentro da fruticultura tropical e das potencialidades do nosso país nesse campo e posso falar da minha experiência pessoal no assunto.


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 19:17)

stormy disse:


> só queria q me esclarecessem acerca deste tema mas estou cada vez mais
> eu nao sou meteorologista mas acho q tenho alguma razao....



Vamos com calma. Todas as localidades que referi têm clima mediterrâneo e eu não referi Natal (esta cidade é já do domínio tropical).

Principais características do clima mediterrâneo (com base na classificação climática de Troll/Paffen): 

*Temperatura média do mês mais frio entre 2ºC e 13ºC *

*Pelo menos 5 meses chuvosos*

*Inverno chuvoso e Verão seco*

Nas regiões de clima mediterrâneo há localidades com 400mm de precipitação anual e outras com 1500mm ou mais. Também podemos ter localidades com 27ºC de média para o mês mais quente e outras com apenas 18ºC ou 19ºC. Existe uma grande variedade dentro do domínio mediterrâneo.


----------



## adiabático (9 Set 2008 às 19:25)

Para ajudar à confusão (estranho tópico, sem dúvida, talvez esta discussão se enquadrasse melhor num tópico de agrometeorologia)!

A minha bananeira em Oeiras também não está propriamente resguardada (em termos de temperaturas, pelo menos, porque a nível de ventos existem tantas casas e árvores maiores aqui à volta que dificilmente poderia ser submetida a um stress acrescido por causa do vento; a título de comparação, em Angola encontram-se bananeiras, sobretudo, nas matas, talvez porque a grande área foliar as torna particularmente susceptíveis ao vento e ao sol directo). É regada, mas com pouca regularidade. Um truque que resulta bem com bananeiras é acumular lixo vegetal por cima dos rizomas, visto que ajuda a conservar a humidade no solo, além de funcionar como fonte orgânica de nutrientes, de libertação lenta, e com outros aspectos positivos sobre a fauna do solo.

É possível fazer "milagres" controlando aspectos do microclima (não pretendo dizer que o meu caso é um). Tirando factores realmente limitantes como extremos de frio ou de secura, muitas plantas podem ser mantidas em ambientes extremamente diversos do seu ambiente natural. Não precisamos de ir logo para estufas e ambientes mais controlados. O que não deixa é de ser necessário um "input" constante...

Não podemos concluir sobre o clima de uma região pelas plantas que se consegue lá criar, excepcionalmente, mas certamente podemos fazê-lo pela vegetação que aí se instala espontaneamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2008 às 19:36)

Vamos lá ver uma coisa que concordo plenamente com o Dan, o Algarve tem um clima tipicamente mediterrânico, onde se pode dizer que existe um semestre seco e um semestre húmido, em qualquer estudo que se encontra na net, nenhum mais referência a clima subtropical, deixo aqui um estudo onde explica bem o clima no Algarve http://www.icn.pt/popnrf/Relatorio/1/5_ASP_FISICOS/57_Clima.pdf


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 19:42)

adiabático disse:


> Para ajudar à confusão (estranho tópico, sem dúvida, talvez esta discussão se enquadrasse melhor num tópico de agrometeorologia)!
> 
> A minha bananeira em Oeiras também não está propriamente resguardada (em termos de temperaturas, pelo menos, porque a nível de ventos existem tantas casas e árvores maiores aqui à volta que dificilmente poderia ser submetida a um stress acrescido por causa do vento; a título de comparação, em Angola encontram-se bananeiras, sobretudo, nas matas, talvez porque a grande área foliar as torna particularmente susceptíveis ao vento e ao sol directo). É regada, mas com pouca regularidade. Um truque que resulta bem com bananeiras é acumular lixo vegetal por cima dos rizomas, visto que ajuda a conservar a humidade no solo, além de funcionar como fonte orgânica de nutrientes, de libertação lenta, e com outros aspectos positivos sobre a fauna do solo.
> 
> ...



Pronto mas mesmo assim não acho assim tão estupido da minha parte considerar o clima de subtropical, exatamente porque as especies de climas quentes conseguem viver, apesar de não serem nativas
Dizer que o clima é mediterraneo tanto tendo Tmed do mes mais frio de 2 como de 13 graus é igual a dizer que um aviao é igual a um helicoptero só porque ambos voam...não faz muito sentido!


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 19:57)

Nas regiões de clima mediterrâneo há localidades com 400mm de precipitação anual e outras com 1500mm ou mais. Também podemos ter localidades com 27ºC de média para o mês mais quente e outras com apenas 18ºC ou 19ºC. Existe uma grande variedade dentro do domínio mediterrâneo.[/QUOTE]

E isto q me faz confusao


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 20:01)

stormy disse:


> pronto mas mesmo assim nao acho assim tao estupido da minha parte considerar o clima de subtropical.
> dizer q o clima é mediterraneo tanto tendo tmed do mes mais frio de 2 como de 13 graus é igual a dizer que um aviao é igual a um helicoptero só porque ambos voam



As classificações climáticas têm destas coisas. Existe a necessidade de agrupar as regiões do globo em apenas alguns grandes conjuntos climáticos de que o clima mediterrâneo é um exemplo. Se fizesse-mos uma distinção muito pormenorizada acabávamos por obter um mapa climático global com largas centenas ou mesmo milhares de climas diferentes. 

Mais um mapa, este produzido pela FAO.





As regiões com a designação de *subtropical dry forest* correspondem às áreas de clima mediterrâneo.

http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/004/Y1997E/y1997e1s.jpg


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 20:18)

Dan disse:


> As classificações climáticas têm destas coisas. Existe a necessidade de agrupar as regiões do globo em apenas alguns grandes conjuntos climáticos de que o clima mediterrâneo é um exemplo. Se fizesse-mos uma distinção muito pormenorizada acabávamos por obter um mapa climático global com largas centenas ou mesmo milhares de climas diferentes.
> 
> Mais um mapa, este produzido pela FAO.
> 
> ...



Assim ja esta um pouco melhor


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 20:28)

divisao climatica de portugal:

açores:
 clima subtropical humido até aos 600m
clima oceanico dos 600m ate 1200m
clima alpino acima de 1200m

madeira:
clima subtropical ate 800m
clima oceanico acima de 800m

continente 

clima subtropical seco no litoral a sul de lisboa 
clima oceanico no litoral a norte de lisboa 
clima mediterraneo no alentejo a este do sado a norte da serra do caldeirao e a sul do tejo 
clima continental no interior norte e centro a norte do tejo e a este da longitude 8
clima de montanha nas regioes acima de 500m/1000m


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 20:49)

stormy disse:


> divisao climatica de portugal:
> 
> açores:
> clima subtropical humido até aos 600m
> ...





Volto a repetir o que disse: Ao nivel mundial por convenção da Organização Mundial de Meteorologia o clima sub tropical divide-se em doise que já referi.Depois que haja sub divisões é outra coisa.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2008 às 21:04)

psm disse:


> Volto a repetir o que disse: Ao nivel mundial por convenção da Organização Mundial de Meteorologia o clima sub tropical divide-se em doise que já referi.Depois que haja sub divisões é outra coisa.



Sim mas eu so estou a tentar separar o clima mais extremado do interior alentejano do clima mais suave da costa e do algarve.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 21:56)

stormy disse:


> Nas regiões de clima mediterrâneo há localidades com 400mm de precipitação anual e outras com 1500mm ou mais. Também podemos ter localidades com 27ºC de média para o mês mais quente e outras com apenas 18ºC ou 19ºC. Existe uma grande variedade dentro do domínio mediterrâneo.



é isto q me faz confusao [/QUOTE]

O clima mediterrâneo tem variações mas tb tem pontos em comum:

a) Invernos húmidos e chuvosos com médias acima de zero.
b)Verões secos e quentes ou pouco quentes com pelo menos 1 mês de seca.

Relativamente aos extremos contudo, queria acrescentar: as precipitações podem ser um pouco mais baixas que os 400 mm e o mês mais quente pode ter valores um pouco superiores aos 27ºc de média.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 22:02)

stormy disse:


> divisao climatica de portugal:
> 
> açores:
> clima subtropical humido até aos 600m
> ...



Em Portugal continental junto à costa e a norte de Lisboa não tens climas oceânicos...
Tens é um clima mediterrâneo com influência marítima... Isto porque mesmo no extremo norte litoral, junto à costa tens pelo menos 1 mês seco...
Assim que me recorde o Porto tem 2 .
Não há climas continentais em Portugal: o mais próximo que consegues deverá ser o leste de França.
O que acontece, é que sobretudo a norte da Serra da Estrela, mas no lado transmontano e em zonas com alguma altitude, o clima é rude com grandes variações,mesmo aí  o clima mediterrânico faz com que hajam meses secos no verão... Por isso deve-se designar por clima mediterrânico com influência continental. No vale do Douro, registam-se valores muito elevados no verão e relativamente amenos no inverno, por isso deverá ser considerado mediterrânico puro, tal como na maior parte de Portugal continental ( Centro e Sul).
Não entendo a tua designação por clima alpino nos Açores, pois penso que mesmo acima dos 1200 metros e supondo que sem meses secos, os valores médios de temperatura deverão ser altos o suficiente para ser um clima oceânico.
Já a maiores altitudes não sei...
Penso que o grupo ocidental dos Açores, tem zonas ao nível do mar, com temperaturas médias anuais em torno dos 18ºc ou mais e sem meses secos... Isto parece-me o mais próximo que podemos encontrar de um clássico subtropical húmido em Portugal.
Contudo a ideia que tenho é que este clima tem uma tendência para ser mais seco no inverno e húmido no verão, tal como acontece na Florida, por exemplo.
Na Madeira, embora na costa sul haja uma tendência mediterrânica no regime pluviométrico, em termos térmicos é mais quente do que qualquer local com clima mediterrânico, ao que consta nem o Chipre ( com 19,2 para a localidade mais quente que encontrei) tem valores médios anuais acima de 20 graus, tal como na Madeira. Creta e Sicília ficam-se pelos 19,0 de média anual nos locais mais quentes, e isto são locais já no limite meridional do clima mediterrâneo...
Isto é um tanto confuso, temos um local mediterrânico no regime de pluviosidade mas subtropical nas temperaturas.
Não sei se  locais com maior altitude, mas ainda quentes, e bem chuvosos ( sem meses secos) existirão na Madeira, mas se assim for, estamos perante outro clima subtropical mais acentuado do que qualquer ponto de Portugal continental.
Também poderão haver locais na costa sul, mais expostos a boas precipitações , mas ainda quentes o suficiente para uma subtropicalidade... 
Na costa norte da Madeira, não sei se todas as regiões costeiras terão meses secos no verão, mas se assim não for e se nessa localidade os valores térmicos forem elevados, estamos perante outro verdadeiro subtrópico...
Outro aspecto que nos impede de «mediterranizar o sul madeirense» é o facto de nem sequer haver invernos propriamente ditos, nestas localidades. Valores médios acima de 16, demonstram o porquê disto.
O maior marco do verdadeiro clima mediterrâneo ( como o de Portugal continental) é a zona de cultivo óptimo para a oliveira. Porqueesta só cresce e frutifica de forma satisfatória nesse clima. Para isso é necessário um período de repouso no inverno, com mínimas nocturnas, por vezes, em torno de zero, que matam muitos dos parasitas que a afligem...
Como já foi ensaiado, em algumas regiões madeirenses, elas morrem de podridão, pois lá não há inverno...
Nas Ilhas Selvagens morreriam secas, pois nesta região temos o clima desértico.
Esse é um clima pouco visto na Europa pois só existe em 3 locais: Almeria, Ilhas Selvagens e Canárias.
Aqui o critério é a precipitação abaixo dos 250 mm, pois a nível térmico, sobretudo nas ilhas, estamos em zonas com poucas amplitudes contrariamente ao vizinho Marrocos, que no Sahara, é muito variável.
O Porto Santo, já é mais chuvoso, creio que está no limite entre o mediterrâneo e o desértico. E termicamente tem os tais 19 graus de média anual típicos dessas zonas limite.
Voltando ao algo badalado clima alpino, penso que a existir, será apenas nos pontos mais altos de Portugal.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 22:11)

stormy disse:


> assim ja ta um pouco melhor
> sendo assim eu sugeria a todos os nossos meteoloucos q usam este precioso forum que fisesse uma divisao climatica mto PRECISA do nosso pais mesmo q tenhamos q "inventar climas" e depois q todas essas divisoes fossem agrupadas num unico mapa.



Isso exigiria um grande esforço e dedicação, pois os microclimas, como já foi dito, deverão ser às centenas...
Contudo, quem estiver interessado e com tempo para tal, acho que deve avançar nisso...


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 22:14)

belem disse:


> Isso exigiria um grande esforço e dedicação, pois os microclimas, como já foi dito, deverão ser às centenas...
> Contudo, quem estiver interessado e com tempo para tal, acho que deve avançar nisso...



Assino por baixo e é deveras complexo dava para uma tese de doutoramento.
Só para para verificar, os valores de humidade,precipitações,temperaturas. Portugal era um retalho de cores para um mapa de climas.


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 22:33)

belem disse:


> O clima mediterrâneo tem variações mas tb tem pontos em comum:
> 
> a) Invernos húmidos e chuvosos com médias acima de zero.
> b)Verões secos e quentes ou pouco quentes com pelo menos 1 mês de seca.
> ...



Claro que sim.

Algumas localidades de clima mediterrâneo com os valores da normal de 1961 - 1990

Atenas com menos de 400mm de precipitação média anual.




Samos, também na Grécia, com a temperatura média do mês mais quente superior a 28ºC.




Penhas Douradas com a temperatura média do mês mais quente inferior a 20ºC e mais de 1700mm de precipitação média anual.




Beja




São Francisco com apenas 500mm de precipitação média anual e também um Verão bem fresco.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 23:14)

Caro Dan:
Muito bem!
Eu quando me lembrei dos 400 mm foi a pensar no Alto Douro e nos valores acima dos 27ºc de Hornachuelos e muito provavelmente nos vales mais quentes do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana.
Samos, por comparação directa, com várias estações na Grécia, é provavelmente o local mais quente no verão da Grécia que vi.
 Atenas tem uma média anual idêntica a Olhão, estando à mesma latitude.
Penso que na Europa: Portugal, Espanha, Itália e Grécia deverão ter todos locais com menos de 400 mm e com pelo menos 1 mês mais quente acima de 27ºc de média.
São Francisco é um local com nevoeiros, às vezes mesmo em pleno verão, são persistentes e custam a dissipar. Contudo a sua vegetação e regime termopluviométrico enquadra-se perfeitamente no clima mediterrâneo.
Penhas Douradas tem um clima mediterrâneo já degradado pela altitude.
Beja é um local planáltico e variável, mas bem mediterrânico.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2008 às 23:32)

Dan disse:


> Esse mapa já dá para ter uma ideia da distribuição das regiões de clima subtropical. Faltam, no entanto, algumas das regiões de clima mediterrâneo.
> De qualquer forma, algumas da regiões assinaladas no mapa (como o SE dos EUA ou o sul da China) apresenta um Inverno bem mais frio que a maior parte de Portugal continental.



É um mapa um pouco sem sentido, pois, curiosamente exclue o sudeste de Espanha e inclue zonas próximas de Nova Iorque...


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2008 às 23:50)

belem disse:


> É um mapa um pouco sem sentido, pois, curiosamente exclue o sudeste de Espanha e inclue zonas próximas de Nova Iorque...



Sim, é um mapa com grandes falhas. 

Este é um pouco melhor. Descontando as áreas de clima temperado oceânico (Marine West Coast) o resto corresponde às regiões do globo ocupadas pelo clima subtropical, ou seja, as regiões de clima mediterrâneo e também as regiões de clima subtropical húmido.
[


----------



## belem (10 Set 2008 às 00:16)

stormy disse:


> o litoral a sul de lisboa tb tem no geral uma fraca amplitude termica tanto anual como mensal ou diaria
> nao se pode dizer q é mediterraneo tipico pois estariamos a comparar o clima algarvio com o do sul de frança ou o de roma.
> penso que temos um clima mais parecido com a cape town ou perth e essas localidades teem um clima bastante diferente de marselha ou roma.
> eu ate tenho um coqueiro no jardim na lagoa de sto andre!
> ...



São variações locais que permitem que tais plantas se desenvolvam.
Em Portugal continental o algarve tem uma aptidão especialmente boa para frutos tropicais, pois são reconhecidos mais de 100 frutos tropicais lá cultivados com sucesso. E isto são dados que recolhi há uns 8 anos... Decerto que ainda mais espécies serão lá cultivadas hoje em dia.
Vi uma referência, por exemplo, para as excelentes mangas que são cultivadas na vertente sul da Serra de Silves, algumas chegavam a pesar 1 kgs e o agricultor teve que pôr suportes de madeira para os ramos não se partirem com o peso dos frutos. De facto, aqui perto onde vivo, também se vêem mangueiras a frutificar, mas duvido que seja tão bem como no algarve.
O coqueiro é ainda mais sensível que a mangueira ( morrendo normalmente por podridão das raízes no inverno), mas em locais com solos permeáveis e bastante amenos no inverno, é possível, embora com alguns cuidados, o seu cultivo. Já agora por curiosidade, qual é a altura do teu coqueiro? Eu já tinha ouvido falar dos coqueiros da península de Setúbal, que crescem por causa do solo arenoso, mas só ouvi isso por alto e não foi nada de concreto.
O maior coqueiro que vi vivo e ao ar livre aqui em Portugal continental, foi um que vi à venda num viveiro de Sintra que tinha uns 4 metros de altura!
Já reparei em alguns links, que o local oficialmente reconhecido, como estando mais distante do equador e no entanto possuir coqueiros a crescerem ao ar livre ser a Ilha da Madeira, mas se calhar, isso pode mudar quem sabe...
Na Madeira é claro, existe a maior variedade de produtos tropicais de Portugal, onde até se cultiva café, a goiaba, o ananás, a manga, a pitanga, a papaia,etc; sem serem necessários os cuidados que temos aqui.
Eu tenho aqui no viveiro é sapotizeiros ( a árvore da pastilha elástica), tamareiras,abacateiros, bananeiras de 2 espécies, árvores Kapok, fetos gigantes, chá-principe, já tive cana de açucar com 3 metros ou mais ( mas dp mudei de casa), papaeiras ( crescem e frutificam aqui de facto, as requerem alguns cuidados iniciais), anoneiras e o coqueiro e a mangueira vou comprá-los mais tarde quanto tiver mais condições. Embora a mangueira deva comprá-la daqui a pouco tempo.
No Minho vi bananeiras bastante vistosas, mas não sei se frutificam lá. Aqui em Lisboa, sim, tanto que já colhi uns  cachos bem bons.
O que acontece é que, os invernos aqui são amenos, mas como já foi dito não podemos, determinar um clima pela vegetação exótica que conseguimos cultivar nele, mas sim tendo em conta a vegetação espontânea que cresce lá. As plantas nativas levaram milhares de anos a adaptarem-se e por isso falam por si próprias sobre o clima de uma região. 
Deve ser por mania própria, mas não gosto de chamar subtropical ao clima mediterrâneo, porque normalmente associo subtropicalidade a algo próximo do trópico e isso, normalmente inclue humidade, temperaturas elevadas e invernos praticamente inexistentes.
Ora, no mediterrâneo acontece o contrário,pois normalmente o calor está associado ao tempo seco e há claramente invernos.
Outra coisa que associo a subtropicalidade, é o calor «aparente», i.e, quando está um certa temperatura e a temperatura sentida é superior. Este fenómeno é bastante vulgar nos Açores e na Madeira, por causa da humidade normalmente elevada.
Conheço uma brasileira que viveu na Madeira e mesmo sendo do Norte do Brasil ficou surpreendida com o calor da Madeira ( pensava que era bem mais frio) e diz que o calor de Lisboa «sente-se» menos do que na Madeira. A vegetação espontânea da Madeira e Açores falam mais de um clima subtropical, pois é floresta húmida subtropical da laurissilva, representativa de um clima mais quente e sobretudo húmido que ocorreu há muitos milhares de anos no sul da Europa e Norte de África. Neste bioma, crescem enormes árvores de madeiras preciosas e atingem uma densidade impressionante. Só na Madeira existem 13 tipos de Laurissilva, sendo distinguidos conforme a predominância de umas espécies sobre as outras. Já as Selvagens estão dentro das linhas de distribuição natural da tamareira e da palmeira das Canárias, que curiosamente crescem, em estado selvagem ( pelos menos a última) não aqui mas em Porto Santo e nas Canárias, tal como o dragoeiro, que ainda é mais abundante, estendendo-se aos Açores.
Mas talvez tenha que mudar de opinião e dizer que o clima mediterrâneo é um subtropical seco e ponto final. Por muito que ache estranho...


----------



## adiabático (10 Set 2008 às 00:30)

Fizeste-me pensar na história do "calor sensível" e "calor latente" com essa expressão do "calor que se sente". Sabemos que o nosso corpo transpira para baixar a sua temperatura, porque a evaporação das gotas de suor consome energia - calor sensível - que passa a existir como "calor latente" na atmosfera (vapor de água). Será que podemos admitir o recíproco, ou seja, que num ambiente quente e saturado de humidade (portanto, com muito "calor latente") a condensação da humidade atmosférica sobre o nosso corpo "liberta" energia que imediatamente sentimos como um aumento de temperatura?


----------



## belem (10 Set 2008 às 00:49)

adiabático disse:


> Fizeste-me pensar na história do "calor sensível" e "calor latente" com essa expressão do "calor que se sente". Sabemos que o nosso corpo transpira para baixar a sua temperatura, porque a evaporação das gotas de suor consome energia - calor sensível - que passa a existir como "calor latente" na atmosfera (vapor de água). Será que podemos admitir o recíproco, ou seja, que num ambiente quente e saturado de humidade (portanto, com muito "calor latente") a condensação da humidade atmosférica sobre o nosso corpo "liberta" energia que imediatamente sentimos como um aumento de temperatura?



É bastante provável, porque a humidade elevada, não permite uma boa evaporação do súor e além disso condensa-se na nossa pele.


----------



## belem (10 Set 2008 às 01:02)

Dan disse:


> Sim, é um mapa com grandes falhas.
> 
> Este é um pouco melhor. Descontando as áreas de clima temperado oceânico (Marine West Coast) o resto corresponde às regiões do globo ocupadas pelo clima subtropical, ou seja, as regiões de clima mediterrâneo e também as regiões de clima subtropical húmido.
> [



Sem dúvidas,  melhor do que o anterior.
No caso dos EUA, China e  Balcãs,  penso contudo  que existe uma tendência exacerbada de definir como fundamental para um padrão subtropical húmido, a existência de um inverno seco e um verão húmido, quando em algumas localidades estamos perante invernos praticamente ou mesmo negativos e com nevadas algo frequentes. E essa característica já é de um clima temperado continental.


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2008 às 11:27)

O coqueiro tem 1 ano e sobreviveu ao inverno passado ( talvez devido á falta de frio sério) tem 60cm e esta em boas condiçoes pois la o solo é bem arejado  com bastante humus e a temperatura raramente baixa dos 6 graus.

Na lagoa de sto andre existe um fenomeno parecido com o da madeira pois la a rh é sempre elevada e a sensaçao termica superior a temp real ( existem tambem muitos pinheiros q protejem do vento e aumentam a rh).
La temos 4 meses com Tmed maior que 19/20º, 7/8 meses com Tmed maior que 15º e 5/4 meses com Tmed maior que 12º.
Chove pouco (500 mm) mas a rh é sempre aperciavel sendo raro descer dos 30/40%.
Os extremos absolutos sao -1 e 42.
De inverno a Tmed maxima é superior a 15º  e a media das minimas é de 8. 
De verao a temperatura raramente baixa dos 13º (Junho Julho Agosto Setembro).


----------



## belem (10 Set 2008 às 23:04)

stormy disse:


> o coqueiro tem 1 ano e sobreviveu ao inverno passado ( talvez devido á falta de frio sério) tem 60cm e esta em boas condiçoes pois la o solo e permeavel com bastante humus e a temp raramente baixa dos 6 graus.
> na lagoa de sto andre hexiste um fenomeno parecido com o da madeira pois la a rh é sempre elevada e a sensaçao termica superior a temp real ( existem muitos pinheiros q protejem do vento e aumentam a rh)
> la temos 4 meses com tmed maior q 20, 7/8 meses com tmed maior q 15 e 5/4 meses com tmed maior q 12.
> chove pouco (500 mm) mas a rh é sempre aperciavel sendo raro descer dos 40%.
> ...



Esse coqueiro ainda é um menino sensível.
Para esse coqueiro crescer tens de o proteger no inverno.
Pois, nem todos os invernos são iguais.
Boa sorte.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2008 às 22:19)

O fenómeno do mar quente:

É uma coisa que poucas pessoas sabem, mas é que Portugal tem a água mais quente, a alguns kms da costa do que na própria costa...
Na zona de Sesimbra, a 70 milhas da costa a água está neste momento, a 23 graus. 
Existem braços da Corrente do Golfo que activamente e continuamente aumentam a temperatura da água.
Portugal tem uma ZEE, gigante ( superior a 1700.000 km2!) uma das maiores do mundo e isso ocasiona variações interessantíssimas a nível da temperatura do oceano.
Por exemplo, no limite sul ( a sudoeste das Selvagens , por exemplo), as temperaturas são elevadas, mas eu também acredito em valores bastante interessantes a oeste do limite oeste dos Açores, ainda dentro da nossa ZEE.
Braços de água quente, são quase constantemente bombeados durante todo o ano, no meio do Atlântico, alimentados pela Corrente do Golfo, para esta zona.


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2008 às 00:14)

Sim, no Verão, por causa do Upwelling a temperatura da água junto à costa é normalmente mais baixa que ao largo. E o responsável é o vento do quadrante norte (a nortada).


----------



## belem (10 Out 2008 às 21:32)

Dentro das águas dos Açores ainda há pouco tempo o mar estava a 28ºc-29ºc e já em Outubro nas zonas mais quentes ainda está entre 26 e 27ºc!!


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2011 às 01:51)

Alguns autores apenas consideram as zonas baixas da ilha do Corvo e das Flores como tendo um clima subtropical humido....será isto devido ao facto das restanstes ilhas terem nas suas zonas costeiras meses secos?

Caso as zonas baixas dos Açores não tivessem meses secos seriam classificadas como tendo clima subtropical humido?

As zonas baixas da costa norte da ilha da Madeira poderão ser tambem classificadas como tendo um clima subtropical humido?


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 00:20)

stormy disse:


> Alguns autores apenas consideram as zonas baixas da ilha do Corvo e das Flores como tendo um clima subtropical humido....será isto devido ao facto das restanstes ilhas terem nas suas zonas costeiras meses secos?



Sim.




stormy disse:


> Caso as zonas baixas dos Açores não tivessem meses secos seriam classificadas como tendo clima subtropical humido?



Sim.




stormy disse:


> As zonas baixas da costa norte da ilha da Madeira poderão ser tambem classificadas como tendo um clima subtropical humido?



Algumas talvez.
Dá uma olhada aos gráficos do IM que postei no tópico da «Diversidade climática».


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2011 às 17:00)

Voltando a este moribundo tópico...

Temos andado a realçar as diferenças entre os climas da bacia Mediterranea...há aqui gente que quase que anda á chapada por décimas de grau()...quando no fundo decimas de grau...ou mesmo 1/2º de diferença não fazem grande diferença

Se consideramos os seguintes critérios para identificar as regiões "quentes":
Tmed anual>15
Tmed mes mais frio>10º
Tmed mes mais quente>20º
Tmin mes mais frio>5º
Tmax mes mais frio>15
6 ou mais meses de Tmed>15º

Descobrimos rapidamente que as regiões que satisfazem estas condições ocorrem mais ou menos nesta faixa ( a sul da linha vermelha):




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No fundo é como dizia o outro: "é muito mais o que nos une, que aquilo que nos separa"


----------

